# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Help my crayfish is not eating!!

## Jack Tan

My crayfish is not eating my sinking pellets. What can i do to make it start eating?
Is it because my base i use rocks and stone that are almost the size of the pellets and they cant difference ? 
Please help

----------


## kermit13sg

If your crayfish is about to molt, it will stop eating for a while. That's normal. Observe for a few days.

----------


## Jack Tan

> If your crayfish is about to molt, it will stop eating for a while. That's normal. Observe for a few days.


Not molting. i have lower the height of the water so that they can 'stand' to keep their head above the water level and i feed it with floating fish food they seems to be eating but not sinking pallets. Maybe is my base problem.

----------


## demoon

They find food by smelling with their "whiskers", you can try hikari crab cuisine. The strong smell will make them pick around looking for the food

----------


## kermit13sg

Demoon is correct. Mine never need to see, most times they can pick smallest of pellets. And I keep mine fully underwater... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jack Tan

ID this pls uploadfromtaptalk1409381423184.jpg

----------


## lucasjiang

Cherax quadricarinatus. Your crayfish look like they are about to mate in the photo.

----------


## kermit13sg

Yup... Too much sex on mind that's why no appetite... Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jack Tan

But how to check if its male or female? I see underneath looks the same

----------


## lucasjiang

Check whether there are 2 dots on the third pair of walking leg (count from the back). If yes, it is a female.

----------


## tco

Can comm few pcs of crayfish in a tank? Thinking of comm red and blue type.

----------


## Jack Tan

@lucasjiang. The dots are like human mole inprinted or is part of body.

----------


## lucasjiang

> Can comm few pcs of crayfish in a tank? Thinking of comm red and blue type.


Definitely you can, but your tank must be big enough, and there should be at least one hiding place per crayfish.




> @lucasjiang. The dots are like human mole inprinted or is part of body.


Ermm, its sort of like a mole, very rounded.

----------


## azmanstryder

Hi guys, any idea where i can find the cpo crayfish? Been considering to keep one or 2 in my 65 litre tiger barb tank.

----------


## demoon

Clementi C328 got sell. One around 5-8 dollars near the cashier

----------


## Chai1234

Hi all if your need any crustacean food, i have one can to give away for free, just pm me

----------

